# Another Atlas Shaper Followed Me Home Today...



## spongerich (Jul 3, 2015)

I saw a CL ad listing 2 Logan lathes, an Atlas shaper, Chicago horizontal miller, and a bunch of other stuff.
2 daughters finally getting around to selling dad's stuff, but the garage roof has been torn up for years and everything has been left to rust.   There's a Wells band saw that I might go back for.  One Logan is 90% scrap, the other needs a fair amount of TLC but could be a nice lathe for someone patient.

I did end up buying this shaper for $100.  If nobody else showed up, she was ready to scrap it.
The ram is rusted stuck.  Everything else moves, though only a little.  Definitely a parts machine rather than a decent resto candidate, but she's all there including the crank handle and an Atlas vise.

My 'good' atlas needs the little shelf/bracket that holds on the guards.  If that's the only part I keep, I'll already have broken even.  With some cleanup and paint, the legs sell for silly money around these parts.   Lots of folks in New York City lofts  just LOVE them for that machine-age look.   So I'll end up with the last parts my Atlas needed to be complete and a few bucks to spend on beer and tooling.

Crappy cell phone pics follow - she's still in the back of my SUV.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like a bit of a project, but will be worth it in the end.  Nice score!


----------



## Andre (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a feeling the picture thread of this rebuild will remind me of just how much time I don't have!

Great score, there was a 7" Rhodes shaper on CL earlier this week but I missed it .


----------



## outboardguy44 (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a shame when good tools/toys get damaged because nobody can take care of them.

Have you parted this out yet? I'm interested in original crank handles for my healthy 7B

Best,
T2


----------



## Mondo (Jan 30, 2016)

That is a beautiful pile of ugliness!  Nice score!


----------

